# Water Pan Recipes?



## deke dirt (May 3, 2010)

In some of your photos, I noticed some of you added things to the liquid vessel of your vert smoker (sprigs of herbs come to mind).

Is this standard?

Can anyone recommend a good recipe for this?

Also, can you use fruit juice or beer in these things?

Thanks,



Derek


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 3, 2010)

I normally put apple juice in if I'm doing pork.  I've not tested to see if this really imparts any flavor to the meat.  I usually do half apple juice and half water.

My suggestion is to try out things that would normally accompany your meat.  A buddy of mine used cut up apples this weekend and said it really had a good flavor.

Try it out and then report back!


----------



## ddave (May 3, 2010)

The overall consensus is it does nothing to impart flavor.

But it does smell nice while the smoker is going. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## rbranstner (May 3, 2010)

Yea some say it adds flavor and some say it doesn't do anything to the flavor of the meat. I am not sure my suggestion would be to try both ways and see what YOU think. Apple juice and water is a real common one that people use.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 3, 2010)

i use only water for moisture


----------

